# Требуется закупить бюджетные инструменты



## bombastic (25 Сен 2019)

Добрый день! Для музыкальной школы требуется закупить баяны аккордеоны:
у Гусарова говорят огромная очередь,
Вельтмайстеры слишком дорогие даже с фабрики,
в поставщике есть Aurus и прочие китайцы. Конкретно с Aurus кто нибудь сталкивался?
Это совсем по низам или можно доверять?
Какие еще можно найти из надежных и дешевых вариантов,
чтобы вывести на поставщика и госзакупку?


----------



## zet10 (25 Сен 2019)

Нет вариантов! Ни каких!только Китайские дрова! Хотя наверное если быть совсем точным дрова из наших лесов все же....


----------



## bombastic (25 Сен 2019)

Юрий, ну все же у вариантов достойных среди дров тоже есть какие то вариации. Подскажите пожалуйста по теме! Вопрос: школе нужно освоить бюджет до 60-80 тр. Aurus - что это за зверь? JH2008-R Аккордеон 41/120/7/2, красный, с футляром, Aurus


----------



## zet10 (25 Сен 2019)

Если речь идёт о том что б просто слить деньги это одно, не первый и не последний раз так "осваивают деньги". Что касаемо качества для обучения, то его просто нет! Там ноль! Лучше заместо трёх китайцев, купите один Вельт, пользы будет во сто крат больше и деньги те же.....


----------



## bombastic (25 Сен 2019)

не получится там вельт.. Вельт через госзакупку идет по 4-5 тыс евро, на рубли там цена 300+ тысяч выходит! Частные структуры и площадки а-ля интернет магазин не могут продавать по тендеру! получается, что с наценкой дилера школа может себе позволить только инструмент такого класса, как есть...


----------



## vev (25 Сен 2019)

bombastic, 
чет как-то уж больно круто получается... Откуда 4-5k?


----------



## bombastic (26 Сен 2019)

vev Что ж я Вам врать буду..





www.codamusic.ru: Weltmeister







www.codamusic.ru





К данным прайсам прибавляем смело от +40% поставщика. 
Если пришлю цены от фабрики напрямую - они не сильно будут отличаться, только инструменты будут не здесь, не растаможены, и в евро.


----------



## vev (26 Сен 2019)

bombastic, 

Что такое импорт я точно знаю... Таможил столько всего.... 
OK. Сколько они в Германии на заводе стоят?


----------



## bombastic (26 Сен 2019)

это только в Мск и Спб некоторые заведения ( далеко не все) могут позволить себе прямую покупку с площадки, иногда через простое поручение штатному юристу. Везде в остальных областях в школах цена нового аккордеона равняется годовому бюджету учреждения на хоз нужды и покупка возможна только через субсидию на площадке госзакупок со всеми вытекающими - написание ТЗ, и всех прочих проблем.. Получается, что приходят фирмы поставщики и ломают систему - тк никто не ставит инструменты за бесплатно, а привоз дико дорогой


----------



## vev (26 Сен 2019)

Ну, это цены в магазине.... В Италии тоже от цен голова раскалывается, а покупают то совсем по другим ценам.
Был бы спрос разумный - начали б возить по нормальным ценам, а на штучный товар ценник всегда содержит много накруток


----------



## bombastic (26 Сен 2019)

это цены на фабрике, от представительства. У нас накрутка от таможни и ндс около 50%, получается, что фирме не выгодно возить с наценкой меньше 70%. вот и считайте...


----------



## vev (26 Сен 2019)

Нет там 50%.... НДС - 20% и 5% пошлина... И "цена на фабрике" тоже вещь весьма подвижная. Продавать и продать - вещи разные


----------



## Сергей С (27 Сен 2019)

Тема очень актуальна! Меня интересует несколько другой ее аспект. 
У Гусарова мало того что очередь, но еще и в очередной раз поднялись цены. Его инструменты, по моему личному опыту работы в ДМШ, зарекомендовали себя как достаточно надежные, анатомичные, и имеющие вполне пригодную для начальной работы над звуком голосовую часть. Речь идет о баянах 1Д и 2Д. 
Однако теперь, родители, увидев цену в 94 килоруб за 4хрядный баян, просто не готовы к таким затратам. 
Отсюда вопрос об альтернативе. Какие фирмы, фабрики можно рассмотреть? 
Понятно, что более низкая цена в данном случае будет означать и более низкое качество. Но все же, нужен какой-то компромиссный вариант между возможностями родителей и необходимостью приличного инструмента для обучения.
Что можете сказать о "Тульский гармони"? Что-то вроде вот такого Тульский трехрядный. Есть ли у кого опыт работы на этих баянах?


----------



## gerborisov (27 Сен 2019)

Сергей С написал(а):


> Есть ли у кого опыт работы на этих баянах?


Работать можно. Звук тугой отдача жуткая, но на безрыбье и рак рыба  Ремни классные и чехол! Кстати о закупках у нас этот инструмент прошёл по документам по цене 150000 руб


----------



## acco (27 Сен 2019)

Можно и просто провезти. Я новые аккордеоны отправлял из Вильнюса поездом в Москву и Питер. Просто в кабину проводницы ставил. Так отправил 5 инструментов, после итальянцы обманули, не заплатили комиссию и плюнул на это дело. Но было это лет 5 назад.
А отец с Латвии вообще без визы может в любой момент поехать в Москву, так он мне так привез Юпитер с аккордом Арапова, который думаю продавать 
Если все официально покупать, то конечно дорого. Но если не официально, то можно найти через знакомых и друзей кто привезет инструмент или самому скататься и получится не каких растоможек. С итальянцами вообще можно может и по поводу TAX FREE договорится, сто еще дешевле выйдет даже официально. Но там лимит есть кажется.


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2019)

А как через бухгалтерию в школу продать после этого?????


----------



## ugly (27 Сен 2019)

Сергей С написал(а):


> Однако теперь, родители, увидев цену в 94 килоруб за 4хрядный баян, просто не готовы к таким затратам.


При чём здесь это, Вы их ученикам продаёте, что-ли?
Родителям дешевле купить б/у для своих детей на Авито.


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> При чём здесь это, Вы их ученикам продаёте, что-ли?
> Родителям дешевле купить б/у для своих детей на Авито.


Они и на Авито такие же...


----------



## ugly (27 Сен 2019)

За баяны не скажу, а учебные аккордеоны на Авито дешевле и сильно. Немцы, годов 70х-80х.
И знакомый ремонтник на новые Юпитеры ругается гораздо больше, чем на старых немцев...


----------



## vev (27 Сен 2019)

ugly, 
мы сейчас о Гусаровских Юпитерах. 
Старые Вельты 70-80-х - дешевле


----------



## Сергей С (29 Сен 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Родителям дешевле купить б/у для своих детей на Авито.


Юпитер 2Д б/у на Авито??? Ссылочку киньте, подъеду в момент)))
К сожалению, вторичный рынок этими баянами не насыщен, они расходятся внутри класса, если кто и решает их продавать. Наверное, у перекупщиков можно найти, но цена там уж наверное не ниже, чем во "чреве" (на фабрике, в смысле).


----------



## bombastic (30 Сен 2019)

Господа! В России к сожалению законодательство не позволяет покупать БУ инструменты, а формат закупки на госплощадке подразумевает именно наличие ПОСТАВЩИКА, не перекупа, не магазина. Наценка на поставщике от 150 до 200%. Школа может купить себе сама что то в одном случае: если у нее есть на это свободные деньги и если это поддается документации. Ни о каких провозах и прочем даже не идет речи.
Если у Вас есть какие то варианты, где точно известно, что даже если это китаец, он играющий и можно с поставщика забрать за вменяемую сумму, поделитесь пожалуйста!


----------



## vev (30 Сен 2019)

bombastic, 

Вы заблуждаетесь. Законодательство требует Участника размещения заказа. ТОго, что предложит свои условия на тендере/аукционе. Это может быть ЛЮБОЕ юридическое лицо, зарегистрированное на площадке


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Сен 2019)

Погуглил топики про возможную помощь родителям в приобретении, про возможные пути действий ДМШ в приобретении. Ситуация весьма неоднозначна. Немного лучше дела обстояли бы в частных школах, которые подотчётны только самим себе. Но в провинции это анриал… . Поэтому и получается, что спасение утопающих- дело рук самих утопающих. Вот свежий снимок. Это школа в КРУПНОМ городе. Играют поголовно на дровяных изделиях.


----------



## vev (30 Сен 2019)

bombastic 

Вы ж тропинку то знаете... Zet10, у которого Вы Скандаля брали. Нормальное юридическое лицо. Обсудите с ним возможности и хотелки. Может он и будет готов поиграть в эту игру


----------



## Сергей С (16 Окт 2019)

Доехал-таки глянуть и пощупать Тульские ученические баяны. 
Механика средненькая, не знаю, как в надежности. По игровым ощущениям до Гусарова - световые годы пути. Но хотя бы можно играть.
А вот голосовая на редкость никакая(( воздух уходит вполруки, звук еле пробивается... похоже, зазоры больше, чем язычки. Надо же так деградировать. 
Учить детей на этих баянах не получится, поскольку основной момент в обучении - управление звуком - возможен где-то от меццофорте и выше. Громко или очень громко, короче. А если в левой держать педаль, то мелодия не звучит вообще. 
Приехал, взял четырехрядный Гусарова - как в мерседесе после убитого запорожца. 
В общем, копить деньги надо, если охота ребенка на баяне учить. Так чтобы толк был, конечно.


----------



## Alexei (28 Окт 2019)

Сергей С написал(а):


> Приехал, взял четырехрядный Гусарова - как в мерседесе...


Такой взяли? - Баян «Юпитер-2Д» в Екатеринбурге, купить по цене 150000 рублей


> 2-х голосный,
> готово выборный,
> диапазон: 46/61х44/80
> 4-х рядный, без регистров.
> ...



И чуть дороже за 165 000 руб уже можно взять "Баян АККО Витя (готово-выборный)"








Баян АККО Витя (готово-выборный) в Екатеринбурге, купить по цене 240000 рублей


Баян АККО Витя (готово-выборный) по цене 240000 рублей и другие товары доступны в интернет-магазине Прогресс-Мьюзик в Екатеринбурге.




progress-muz.ru






> Правая клавиатура:
> Диапазон: 46 (Ми/ До#),
> Ряды: 5
> Голоса: 2
> ...


Преимущества АККО в этом случае, как будто очевидны: 5 рядов в правой, 6 в левой (4 ряда выборки) и цельнопланочный аккорд ручной работы. И всего за 15 000 руб разницы в цене.
Или не всё так очевидно? Спецификации правильные на сайте?


----------

